# Lyft ripping off drivers



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I have noticed that Lyft doesn't calculate the distance the same way that Uber does. They take pickup location( pointA) and use a direct line, not driving distance, to the drop off location(point B). I only have driven 16 people in the 2 months I have the app, and this is one of the reasons. When I emailed them the last time I noticed this their response was that it's too late to adjust because the trip has been processed. What BS is that, we don't see the payment until it's processed.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

It is almost impossible to track with Lyft anything...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I only had 1 ride yesterday, it was 14.5 miles, but they paid me for 8. I only leave the app on because I'm a mentor and the $35 is good, but I'll never pick up anyone again.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Swed said:


> I have noticed that Lyft doesn't calculate the distance the same way that Uber does. They take pickup location( pointA) and use a direct line, not driving distance, to the drop off location(point B). I only have driven 16 people in the 2 months I have the app, and this is one of the reasons. When I emailed them the last time I noticed this their response was that it's too late to adjust because the trip has been processed. What BS is that, we don't see the payment until it's processed.


Well that takes the cake! Calculate distance for a ground transport service as you would a flight service, but then leave it to riders to pay you like you're a pedi-cab service!


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Got more tips yesterday from Uber riders...I am asking for tip, like most taxi drivers...half price taxi + better service = tips in cash!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> I only had 1 ride yesterday, it was 14.5 miles, but they paid me for 8.


Are you serious!!

Can anyone please post any route maps, trip details etc for all to see this ripoff?


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Lyft fares, in my experience, are always much lower than Uber's. I've done about 75 Lyft rides and most are $5-15. Very, very few above $15. By the time you spend 10-12 minutes picking up the ride and then dropping them off somewhere close for $5 -20%, I'm sure I'm not making anything.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm usually pleasantly surprised with my lyft payouts.

When I get home I'll take a look and try and post some.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

haohmaru said:


> Lyft fares, in my experience, are always much lower than Uber's. I've done about 75 Lyft rides and most are $5-15. Very, very few above $15. By the time you spend 10-12 minutes picking up the ride and then dropping them off somewhere close for $5 -20%, I'm sure I'm not making anything.


You drive 10-15 minutes to pick up passengers, are you
insane, if it is more than 5 minutes I
cancel. About two weeks ago lyft send me an email saying I am canceling too many jobs and they were not happy about it, I told them I am not driving empty with no fare for more than a 5 minute drive to pickup, and that they could kiss my ass, if they paid for my time and fuel I would gladly pickup the client. I told them no way in hell can they force me to drive that kind of distance not knowing if the passanger only needs to go 10 blocks for a $8 fare, no taxi driver in their right mind will do such a job, I also told them to stop threatening me with their emails as I don't need them, they need me and my car, that is EXACTLY what I told them, no emails since. Trust me I don't sugar coat things when it pertains to my livelihood, they might be able to use those threats with some 18 year old college kid in California, here in nyc we are owner operators, and this is our business not a part time hobby. I also told them the radio will remain off until they fix their payment and trip system, I need to be able to see what I made for each job right after the job and time and distance traveled, not the next day, no taxi driver operates this way, especially in a cash business, I told them they should look into the way uber operates their dispatch board for it's drivers, very thorough and accurate "at least that is one thing uber has going for them".


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok I am going to call BS... I looked up 2 known rides. 1st ride "Eleven on Smallman Street in Pittsburgh, PA to Kennywood" According to Google Maps Distance 10.4 Miles - Lyft Paid me for 10.5 Miles. 2nd Ride - Apple Store Shadyside to Kennywood - According to Google Maps 7.5 Miles - Lyft Paid me for 7.6....

So whatever you guys are saying just doesn't add up for me.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

With that said I would like a better app that shows fare to both driver and Passenger. I would like a fare estimate for the rider. 

Oh and of course I would LOVE to have a radius of operation setting. IE - I will not receive requests more than 2.5 miles from my location. Or at least requests that are over a certain distance will not hurt my acceptance rating if I decline. Most part timers (College students) don't care about their acceptance rating. I do, I need it to stay above 90% so that I get the 20% commission back. SO they happily decline while I get stuck having to drive 5+ miles to pick up....


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> Ok I am going to call BS... I looked up 2 known rides. 1st ride "Eleven on Smallman Street in Pittsburgh, PA to Kennywood" According to Google Maps Distance 10.4 Miles - Lyft Paid me for 10.5 Miles. 2nd Ride - Apple Store Shadyside to Kennywood - According to Google Maps 7.5 Miles - Lyft Paid me for 7.6....
> 
> So whatever you guys are saying just doesn't add up for me.


You got lucky then...this is from google maps

15.4 mi, 25 mins







In current traffic: 29 mins
I-280 E
Driving distance

This is my pay statement from Lyft 
8.0 mi 22 min $13.00 $2.60 $10.40


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Is it possible that you lost connection?

Lyft uses apple maps for distance measurement.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Swed said:


> I only had 1 ride yesterday, it was 14.5 miles, but they paid me for 8. I only leave the app on because I'm a mentor and the $35 is good, but I'll never pick up anyone again.


That's exactly what I do. Ever since they cut rates 30% a few weeks ago, I only keep the app on for mentoring. The one time that I did pick up a pax because he was one minute away, he burned me by having me wait much longer at a supposed "quick stop". I called him out on it and he ruined my perfect 5 stars with most likely a 1.
I was always a big supporter of lyft before then because of tipping allowance and the power bonus return. Not anymore.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> Is it possible that you lost connection?
> 
> Lyft uses apple maps for distance measurement.


Nope, but that's another annoying issue that I had in one of the other rides. The loss of connection on the app while you are using the GPS and you never see it, and also not being able to calculate tolls makes their technology hard to deal with.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, after looking at my control panel, it is disappointing there's no gps map log like uber's but like I said before, I'm usually quite satisfied when I get the daily summary as my payouts are almost always on the higher end of my estimated fare. I'm pretty positive they're figuring things correctly. I will continue to keep an eye on things though and will remember to write down my exact trips.

I've included a screenshot of my last 3 jobs. One did include 50% prime time but they're all almost exactly what I expected.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Well, after looking at my control panel, it is disappointing there's no gps map log like uber's but like I said before, I'm usually quite satisfied when I get the daily summary as my payouts are almost always on the higher end of my estimated fare. I'm pretty positive they're figuring things correctly. I will continue to keep an eye on things though and will remember to write down my exact trips.
> 
> I've included a screenshot of my last 3 jobs. One did include 50% prime time but they're all almost exactly what I expected.


Too bad they can't let you know what the fare was when you end, instead of being pleasantly surprised or pissed off the next day.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you using an iPhone? If so, you need to make sure it is tracking you in the background.
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1361067 talks all about making sure the phone tracks you properly.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyft needs to get their shit together.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah, the daily statements are all kinds of wrong. Mentor payments missing, bonuses missing, tips subtracted instead of added.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Are you serious!!
> 
> Can anyone please post any route maps, trip details etc for all to see this ripoff?


Are cab meters calibrated on a scheduled basis? I saw a reddit post someone calling for some sort of third party to verify the calculations are accurate. These are the types of issues that regulations can make transparent and give drivers piece of mind


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Well, after looking at my control panel, it is disappointing there's no gps map log like uber's but like I said before, I'm usually quite satisfied when I get the daily summary as my payouts are almost always on the higher end of my estimated fare. I'm pretty positive they're figuring things correctly. I will continue to keep an eye on things though and will remember to write down my exact trips.
> 
> I've included a screenshot of my last 3 jobs. One did include 50% prime time but they're all almost exactly what I expected.


whoa! wait, tip and total fare are added together and then Lyft takes their percentage?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Are cab meters calibrated on a scheduled basis?


Absolutely! Chicago cabs undergo The Most Rigorous Inspection Imaginable at least two times a year.
The city inspection facility at Pershing and Artesian has a meter inspection station. The cab is put on rollers and driven at 30mph for a mile. The meter seals are inspected for signs of tampering.

If I need my cab metered repaired, and the meter seal has to broken, I need to go and get the meter reinspected and a new seal affixed.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> whoa! wait, tip and total fare are added together and then Lyft takes their percentage?


No. 100% of the tips one gets with Lyft go to the driver. There were no tips showing on the screenshots I posted.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Are cab meters calibrated on a scheduled basis? I saw a reddit post someone calling for some sort of third party to verify the calculations are accurate. These are the types of issues that regulations can make transparent and give drivers piece of mind


I have piece of mind already. Nowhere in this entire thread is there proof that in any way supports the OP's title.

http://www.againstcronycapitalism.o...gly-seeing-regulation-as-crony-protectionism/

_"Regulation is often the means by which politicians and incumbent businesses collude to amplify their own power and wealth at the expense of outsiders - including competitors and consumers.

While many in the mainstream and liberal media see arguments against regulation as, per se, advancing the interests of big business, left-of-center writers are increasingly seeing what libertarians have always emphasized: *Regulation is often cronyist protection*."_


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I need to be able to see what I made for each job right after the job and time and distance traveled, not the next day.


This is a big problem with Lyft. If the passenger can see the fare immediately after the trip ends, there's absolutely no reason to block it from the driver.

On my last trip tonight I took home a couple of drunk girls who were complaining about Lyft the entire ride, then as they got out of the car and got the end trip text, one said "_oh that was only six bucks. I figured it would cost like 20_".

Yeah, I deserved $20 for that one, but I'll only see $4 after it's all said and done. It is BS that we can't even see how much we made after each trip. We have to wait until the next day. Maybe Lyft figures if we see how little we make after each trip we'll just go home early like I did tonight.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Absolutely! Chicago cabs undergo The Most Rigorous Inspection Imaginable at least two times a year.
> The city inspection facility at Pershing and Artesian has a meter inspection station. The cab is put on rollers and driven at 30mph for a mile. The meter seals are inspected for signs of tampering.
> 
> If I need my cab metered repaired, and the meter seal has to broken, I need to go and get the meter reinspected and a new seal affixed.


Old school taxi driver trick is to let some air out of your tires ( about 5 lbs) and the meter will run higher...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Old school taxi driver trick is to let some air out of your tires ( about 5 lbs) and the meter will run higher...


Can you over-inflate your tires the day of the inspection?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> Are you using an iPhone? If so, you need to make sure it is tracking you in the background.
> https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1361067 talks all about making sure the phone tracks you properly.


Grace thank you for the link, and my phone is tracking correctly.


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You drive 10-15 minutes to pick up passengers, are you
> insane, if it is more than 5 minutes I
> cancel. About two weeks ago lyft send me an email saying I am canceling too many jobs and they were not happy about it, I told them I am not driving empty with no fare for more than a 5 minute drive to pickup, and that they could kiss my ass, if they paid for my time and fuel I would gladly pickup the client. I told them no way in hell can they force me to drive that kind of distance not knowing if the passanger only needs to go 10 blocks for a $8 fare, no taxi driver in their right mind will do such a job, I also told them to stop threatening me with their emails as I don't need them, they need me and my car, that is EXACTLY what I told them, no emails since. Trust me I don't sugar coat things when it pertains to my livelihood, they might be able to use those threats with some 18 year old college kid in California, here in nyc we are owner operators, and this is our business not a part time hobby. I also told them the radio will remain off until they fix their payment and trip system, I need to be able to see what I made for each job right after the job and time and distance traveled, not the next day, no taxi driver operates this way, especially in a cash business, I told them they should look into the way uber operates their dispatch board for it's drivers, very thorough and accurate "at least that is one thing uber has going for them".


Seriousely, you are so right - these cats think that you should pick up every request (wtf)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Old school taxi driver trick is to let some air out of your tires ( about 5 lbs) and the meter will run higher...


When putting a cab on the road for the first time, smart operators would swap the odometer cable cog that would run off the side of the transmission. Readily available at the manufacturer parts counter to slow the speedo down.

Fit the meter, get it calibrated, swap the cog back to the original to make the speedo read correctly and give drivers a 5-10% raise!!

Just dont forget to swap it back to slow it down on inspection days.


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

Seriously, Lyft needs to get their shit together. This is a big problem 
1. not seeing the fares after I end the trip. sucks - Go uber
2. Toll System - sucks - Lost about $ 20 last week cause i didnt get any receipt at the toll booth - go uber 
3. Can't view anything about the passenger after you rate them - go uber
4. No log about the trip is disclosed - Go uber
5. Their statement means really nothing - trip distance - trip time - payment - lyft fees - your earning - and really how do i know i am being paid right smh?


----------



## ni7co8le (Oct 22, 2014)

[QUOTd, post: 60573, member: 628"]You got lucky then...this is from google maps

15.4 mi, 25 mins







In current traffic: 29 mins
I-280 E
Driving distance

This is my pay statement from Lyft 
8.0 mi 22 min $13.00 $2.60 $10.40

[/QUOTE]
That doesnt even look right. If it were only 8mi yes but 22 min shouldve looked more like around $26-$30


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> With that said I would like a better app that shows fare to both driver and Passenger. I would like a fare estimate for the rider.
> 
> Oh and of course I would LOVE to have a radius of operation setting. IE - I will not receive requests more than 2.5 miles from my location. Or at least requests that are over a certain distance will not hurt my acceptance rating if I decline. Most part timers (College students) don't care about their acceptance rating. I do, I need it to stay above 90% so that I get the 20% commission back. SO they happily decline while I get stuck having to drive 5+ miles to pick up....


Radius of operation would be awesome ... therefore it will never happen lol.

I don't know why my acceptance rate should suffer because I won't go 4 miles or go into low income areas for pick up. I have a pick up zone and if a person is not in it, sorry.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

ni7co8le said:


> [QUOTd, post: 60573, member: 628"]You got lucky then...this is from google maps
> 
> 15.4 mi, 25 mins
> 
> ...


That doesnt even look right. If it were only 8mi yes but 22 min shouldve looked more like around $26-$30[/QUOTE]
There GPS seems to disconnect often and when it reconnects Lyft calculates the ride distance as a direct line from A to B


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> This is a big problem with Lyft. If the passenger can see the fare immediately after the trip ends, there's absolutely no reason to block it from the driver.
> 
> On my last trip tonight I took home a couple of drunk girls who were complaining about Lyft the entire ride, then as they got out of the car and got the end trip text, one said "_oh that was only six bucks. I figured it would cost like 20_".
> 
> Yeah, I deserved $20 for that one, but I'll only see $4 after it's all said and done. It is BS that we can't even see how much we made after each trip. We have to wait until the next day. Maybe Lyft figures if we see how little we make after each trip we'll just go home early like I did tonight.


The $6 was a charge only to the customer "discount fare", you will be paid accordingly, distance and time traveled. .


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Are cab meters calibrated on a scheduled basis? I saw a reddit post someone calling for some sort of third party to verify the calculations are accurate. These are the types of issues that regulations can make transparent and give drivers piece of mind


We need an app for that!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a trip for lyft miscalculated once

I had a ride that was about 12 miles but the driver summary the following day said that ride was 0.1 miles and basically a minimum fare. 

Of course since lyft whole drive record/summary is vague as shit I had very few details about the ride to give. Couldn't remember the pick up address but I remembered at least the cross streets where I dropped off. And I gave em the few details (miles/fare) to identify the ride along with the drop off. 

I get a response indicating that my phone lost connectivity at some pop in the ride. Fair enough. 

And then I read... 

"We have adjusted mileage to 0.4 miles. . Have a nice day." 

lol wtf. Did they not even bother to look at the trip based on the pick up point they should have on file and the drop off point I gave them? 

Ya im gonna email these guys about a 0.3 miles discrepancy. Idiots.


----------

